# Trivia 10/29



## luckytrim (Oct 29, 2018)

trivia 10/29
DID YOU KNOW...
Jennifer Jason Leigh's father was Vic Morrow.

1. Also known by her Chinese name of Sai Zhenzhu, who was the  first US woman to
be awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature?
2. You may immediately think of James Cagney and gangster  movies but one of
his most popular roles is in the musical "Yankee Doodle  Dandy", where he
sings and dances numerous numbers. His character is based on  which real song
and dance man?
3. You just found out you have a Lunule, so where on your body  did you find it?
  a. - Ear
  b. - Ankle
  c. - Hand
  d. - Stomach
4.  In 1942, five brothers from Waterloo, Iowa perished when  their ship, the
USS Juneau (CL-52), was sunk by a Japanese submarine. What was  their last
name?
5. The formula, Pi R Squared gives us what ??
6. Which drug, once used to treat malaria as well as leg  cramps, is still
found in many brands of soda water and tonic water around the  world?
7. How old was Joan of Arc when she was burned at the stake  ?
8. What does 'Froward' mean
  a. - Hard to control
  b. - To move something toward a Goal
  c. - To sail into the Wind
  d. - Keen Thinking

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Jimmy Hoffa, whose disappearance has remained a mystery, had  the middle
name, 'Riddle'.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Pearl S. Buck
2. George M. Cohan
3. - c
4. Sullivan
5. The Area of a Circle
6. Quinine
7. - 19
8. - a

TRUTH !!
James Riddle Hoffa was born on Valentine's Day 1913 and  disappeared from a
Michigan parking lot in July 1975. He was never found and was  declared dead
in absentia in 1982. He was heavily involved with the  International
Brotherhood of Teamsters.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 29, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> James Riddle Hoffa was born on Valentine's Day 1913 and  disappeared from a Michigan parking lot in July 1975. He was never found and was  declared dead in absentia in 1982. He was heavily involved with the  International Brotherhood of Teamsters.



I was living in Michigan at that time. The rumor was that he was dismembered and disposed of in  one or more rock quarries. There are lots of them in Michigan, with all the glacial drift there.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2018)

There was also a rumor that he was buried under a football field in NJ.


----------



## luckytrim (Oct 29, 2018)

I wasn't buying that one, Andy...... who would drive from Michigan to New Jersey with a body in the vehicle ?? lol




He went missing from the Red Rooster Parking lot.... Good eats at the Red Rooster !


----------

